# Bama snow



## nickysanford (Feb 3, 2014)

We hardly ever get snow down here. It was pretty.

Sent from my XT626 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chad103 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in Enterprise all we got was ice. Shut everything down!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have over 4 feet of that white stuff here that I'd be more than happy to send your way!


----------



## chad103 (Jul 24, 2012)

We have been having spring weather since the ice storm! Highs in the 60s and 70s we don't like the cold in the south!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nickysanford (Feb 3, 2014)

Its fun for a little while but im glad we dont get it often.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

It definitely makes for a very unpleasantly muddy Spring when it starts to melt. Causes a for quite a bit of flooding too sometimes outside AND in the house (thankfully not mine though).


----------



## Tommyjewell (Mar 5, 2014)

I have old English game bantam rooster and 5 hens and tuns of baby chicks the thing I like they always get broody 



Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------

